# nugrape



## logger95 (Apr 29, 2011)

Are straight sided Nugrape bottles common? I found this one and was looking for a value but all I can found are the ones that are pinched in in the middle? May I have just over look them! My bottle has Chatt 1922 at the bottom of the bottle and Sanford N.C. on the bottom. Thanks for any help.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 29, 2011)

These were the earlier version of the Nu-Grape bottle. They are tougher to find than the pinch waist ones, not sure what kind of value they bring though. I have one from Memphis, Tenn.


----------



## bottleopop (Apr 29, 2011)

logger95 -

 That kind of NuGrape with the grapes is worth 2x or 3x as much as the far more common waisted ones.

 The NuGrape with the grapes, the Lime Cola with the limes, the Bludwine with the wine (grapes, heh).  Those are the good ones!  Just joking around here a bit, heh.  One of my favorite NuGrape bottles is one in a beautiful mint green, with the 1932 patent date instead of 1920.


----------



## GACDIG (Apr 29, 2011)

logger95, I think this is one of my favorit soda bottles, and I have alot. Just love the emboss and style. Some are pretty crude too. I have found several and I'm happy when I see them come up.
 gac


----------



## logger95 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Gacdig, Seen you live in Concord I grow up in Concord and I live in Albemarle now.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## celerycola (Sep 13, 2011)

This may be the earliest Nu Grape bottle from the home office of Atlanta.

 Anyone ever see one in the wild?


----------



## celerycola (Sep 13, 2011)

Nu Grape bottle #2?

 Block letters changed to script and grapes added.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 13, 2011)

I would like to get my hands on both of those. LOL!


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 13, 2011)

That is a sweet looking bottle. Have always liked the embossed ones.  Kind of like the Crystal Falls art deco'ish soda I have and the Bon-Ton embossed one I have... Nice one!!


----------

